# HDMI Sound-extractor läuft nur bei Kurzem HDMI-Kabel



## BennHi (21. Februar 2015)

*HDMI Sound-extractor läuft nur bei Kurzem HDMI-Kabel*

Hallöchen Forum 

ich habe mir bei Conrad folgendes Gerät gekauft: SpeaKa Professional HDMI Audio Extractor mit Toslink und Cinch Audio (R/L) Ausgang im Conrad Online Shop | 1089872
Der Funktioniert auch ganz hervorragend. Allerdings nur dann wenn ich mein 2m (glaub ich) HDMI-Kabel dahinter hänge.
Wenn ich mein 10m HDMI-Kabel dahinter hänge und mit dem (am anderen Ende sitzenden) Beamer ein Signal suche, dann schaltet sich der Kasten immer kurz an und dann wieder aus  immer im Wechsel.
Woran könnte das liegen? Es hängt ansonsten nur noch ein Toslink-Kabel dran.

Das mitgelieferte Netzteil versorgt den Kasten mit 1A bei 5V. Könnte es daran liegen dass das zu wenig ist für 10m?


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: HDMI Sound-extractor läuft nur bei Kurzem HDMI-Kabel*

Hier gibts einige Infos zu dem Thema HDMI.Das könnte dir weiter helfen,

HDMI Verlängerung ohne Qualitätsverlust: So geht's!


----------

